# Rocky won't poop outside



## RockyTheDog (Mar 14, 2012)

My dog is about 5 month old.He wont poop on grass instead he just pooped in his cage.This problem accured after I'm now @ home for 1 week.I think my maid did not took him out.Now,I had tried to retrain it but it dont.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Keep trying. Make note what time of day he usually needs to poop and take him outside at that time. Take some of his poop from the crate out to the area you want him to go so he has his own scent outside to encourage him. 

More trips outside, more often, to retrain him to potty outside.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

He will get it again, don't worry. 
Take him out first thing in the morning for his business and if he doesn't poop, then tie him to your side or keep him in his crate for 5 minutes. Be sure that his crate is small so that he can only stand up and turn around (otherwise he will go in there if he needs to). You can get a divider to do this. Take him out after 5 minutes and repeat until he goes. Treat him like an 8 week old puppy.


----------

